# The Nun: Werbevideo schockiert Nutzer - YouTube entfernt Clip zum Horrorfilm



## David Martin (15. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Nun: Werbevideo schockiert Nutzer - YouTube entfernt Clip zum Horrorfilm* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Nun: Werbevideo schockiert Nutzer - YouTube entfernt Clip zum Horrorfilm*


----------



## Worrel (15. August 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/pLJNGZ4.mp4


----------



## Phone (15. August 2018)

Man sollte die Nutzer entfernen...-.-


----------



## Fireball8 (15. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> https://i.imgur.com/pLJNGZ4.mp4



Du Asi 


Ich wurde vor zwei Tagen auch im dunklen Zimmer wach, während auf meinem Fernseher die Werbung kam....war schon ziemlich beschissen in dem Moment


----------



## stevem (15. August 2018)

haha der clip ist ja mal geil, habe mich zwar nicht erschrocken, weill ich ja schon wusste was mich erwartet, aber finde die idee ganz lustig, muss ich gleich mal meinen bruder schicken der ist eh so schreckhaft ;D


----------



## Asuramaru (16. August 2018)

Gääähhhn das gab es schon vor 10 Jahren in eienr Autowerbung wo ein Auto einer Idülischen Landschaft entlangfährt und plötzlich ein Monster ins Bild schreit und dann gab es das noch in unzähligen anderen Verarschungsvideos auf Youtube.

Die haben nur das wider ausgegraben was in vergessenheit geraten ist.


----------



## derboehsevincent (16. August 2018)

Nur das heutzutage alle endlos verweichlicht sind und ihren Unmut auf Twitter kundzutun?.Hilfe, ich hab mich erschreckt, meine Grundrechte und das Abendland sind bedroht. Warum ruft niemand die Vereinigung zölibatstreuer Nonnen zu Hilfe.... Und viel schlimmer ist, dass es dann noch Leute gibt die darauf Anspringen und sogar ne News draus machen.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. August 2018)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich hab mich erschreckt, meine Grundrechte und das Abendland sind bedroht.


Wann waren die beiden Sachen mal nicht bedroht?


----------

